# Best spray nozzle for Chapin backpack 20v sprayer



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

What's the best all around spray nozzle tip for my 20v backpack sprayer? I'll mostly be spraying pre emergents, pest control, and also will be spraying pgr for the first time this year. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> What's the best all around spray nozzle tip for my 20v backpack sprayer?


The answer to your question is a matter of opinion, but I would say TeeJet TT11004-VP.

To learn more about nozzles, read this topic.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have read the nozzle topic several times and it is still a lot of info and gets confusing, and I am sure I am not the only newbie that feels this way. I noticed while reading it again that most recommend the same two nozzles so that is what I ordered yesterday.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> I have read the nozzle topic several times and it is still a lot of info and gets confusing, and I am sure I am not the only newbie that feels this way. I noticed while reading it again that most recommend the same two nozzles so that is what I ordered yesterday.


There are a lot of variables to consider, and what works best for one person/situation may not work well for others. That's why there are so many nozzle options.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The stock RED Chapin nozzle is an 80 degree nozzle, and that forces owners to use 16-inch center lines to get uniform distribution of material spraying vertically downward from a steady 20" height.

The TeeJet TT11004-VP is a 110 degree nozzle with similar spray output characteristics as the Chapin Red at 40 PSI, but allows people to use 20" center lines, matching the row pattern left by common push mowers.

Some people promote and use horizontally-designed broadcast spray nozzles ("boomless"), or they use vertically-designed ones (Like the TeeJets mentioned) but rotate them and spray horizontally (ie: Grass Daddy). Yes, they might be getting more square area seemingly covered this way (and more quickly) but the distribution of material will not be very uniform at all and the lawn will suffer. They have no way of knowing what spots got too little chem layed down and what spots got too much.

The best results are achieved using vertical spraying, with constant PSI, and with the nozzle height and row spacing specified for the nozzle.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@TommyTester The small floodjet nozzles that have been repurposed to provide wide coverage at a low volume per area are intended to be mounted on a boom, 30-40" spacing and 30degrees from perpendicular to the ground. Next thing I consider is drift. Floodjets put out a wide spectrum of droplets, including a lot of fine drift prone ones. I do not use Floodjets. Too much liability for me. The winners to me are AI 110 nozzles operated at a set spacing, set pressure and vertical to the ground.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> dbarlow said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best all around spray nozzle tip for my 20v backpack sprayer?
> ...


Is this tee jet nozzle ok for a dual nozzle wand for the Chapin sprayer? Just something to increase the spray width. Thanks for the help, all these nozzles are confusing for a newb.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> Is this tee jet nozzle ok for a dual nozzle wand for the Chapin sprayer? Just something to increase the spray width. Thanks for the help, all these nozzles are confusing for a newb.


For a 2-nozzle boom, I would probably dial back to the TeeJet TT11002-VP and adjust your calibration accordingly. The TT11004-VP flows 0.4 gpm @ 40 psi - so two of those would flow 0.8 gpm. I'm not sure if the Chapin 20V will do that.

The TeeJet TT11002-VP nozzles flow half that (0.20 gpm each @ 40 psi).

I think the Turbo TeeJet (TT) series is a good middle of the road nozzle with regard to droplet size.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have had feedback from other people that the Chapin backpack and similar battery powered backpack sprayers have a limit of flow of 0.4 GPM. Doubling the required output via two 0.4 nozzles lowers pressure greatly. 0.2 nozzles can work. just know that 0.2 nozzles means 1/2 gallon per 1000 sq ft at 40 PSI, 20 inches above the ground, 20 inches apart on a boom and normal walking speed. 0.2 nozzles can also be rather drift prone.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I have the Chapin 61500 backpack manual sprayer used for my 7K lawn...it's getting tiring when putting down liquid fert.

My question, to speed things up while maintaining a fine mist for foliar uptake, do I: a) try a 2-nozzle wand, or b) try a fan mist nozzle to increase coverage?


----------

